# How to clean brick



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh geez, y'all please quit talking about muriatic and sandblasting.

TScar has, in my opinion, given the best advice for this issue.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Supahflid said:


> TScar has, in my opinion, given the best advice for this issue.


So whats new? Nothing ever changes around here.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> So whats new? Nothing ever changes around here.


http://www.contractortalk.com/images/smilies/whistling2.gif

How have you been? Staying busy?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Supahflid said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/images/smilies/whistling2.gif
> 
> How have you been? Staying busy?


Just look at my post count and that should answer your question.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> Just look at my post count and that should answer your question.


Aw man, I'm sorry to hear that. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried NMD 80?

It's the only thing I can find available locally.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That sounds fine, just follow the manufacturers recommendations, being especially careful not to drive the cleaner into the surface of the brick.


----------

